# at my ropes end...



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

i have always been quiet person from a mixed up family and i was ok with that really just my life.

my mother many issues with drugs and drinking and men (married 6 times) my father never around after going to jail for hurting one of the my mothers new hubbys... and when he got out he stayed away (i kinda got that but he left me and my sister hang) ok... then sent to live with gram.... she was a religious women and strick.

i got thru school i worked 3 jobs, moved out at 17 with my sisters kid.... only way to get out i was told by gram. i worked and finished school 15th place so not to bad...

meet my hubby.... he was on probation a bad boy we married started having a family... he is loud and optionated and well i say mean (he says jokes alot) ok...flash forward.

i am tired of lots of stuff

sex.. well he has health issues. i should deal.
kids... he says 18 and out... i want them to stay as long as they need go to college get jobs or marry 1st hard out there.
job... i love mine he hates his he works for himself for goodness sake.
friends.. don't have any he is to mean to them (he says they can't take a joke) him... well he says to busy with us to have friends.
religion... i don't go use to but he made a big deal about me leaving him (he is not religious it is dumb) or makes planes for sunday so i feel bad for going.
politics.. i work for the state and do my job... he hates all of them they all lie.

as you can see we are totally different after 22 years of marriage i am just tired... 

sorry just wanted to vent.


----------

